# [SOLVED] WD Hard Drive Shows as CD-Rom and reads as CD-Rom



## FalseAngel (Jun 26, 2010)

I just got a WD 160gb hard drive and put it in my computer as a second hard drive. The problem I am having is, when I load up the computer it doesnt show the hard drive but it still shows 2 cdroms even though i took 1 cdrom out for the hard drive. When I go to the properties it shows the information of the WD hard drive but I cannot use it at all. If i double click to open the drive it says please insert disc into drive. Can anyone tell me how to get it to actually read as a hard drive so i can use it? Please let me know as soon as possible. thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: WD Hard Drive Shows as CD-Rom and reads as CD-Rom*

What version of Windows are you running?

Open Disk Management to see if the drive is recognized.

Start > Run > type *diskmgmt.msc* (or just type in the search field for Vista or Win7)

If the drive is recognized then you can partition and format the drive.


----------



## FalseAngel (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: WD Hard Drive Shows as CD-Rom and reads as CD-Rom*

I forgot about diskmgmt.msc ..... thanks for the help. I got everything working right. It recognized it but needed to be partitioned and formatted. Thanks again.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: WD Hard Drive Shows as CD-Rom and reads as CD-Rom*

Glad you got it working. You can mark your thread solved.


----------

